# Thoughts on my diet?



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive just been given the figures for a cutting diet should be

1.5 Grams of protein per body weight LB

1 Gram of Carbs per body weight LB

.2 Grams of Fat per body weight LB

Does this sound about right? I thought the carbs should be lower but im no expert lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds fine to me tbh. Carbs are variable imo, everyones metabolism is diff, and everyones expendature is diff, for example one may work a manual labour job, another will work in office, so obv for manual labour your going to expend far more calories so carbs would vary even for cutting.

I'd use that as a rough guideline, develop a diet round it then go with it for a couple of weeks along with some cardio, if your losing steady weight then keep with it if your not losing then either cut calories back slightly or up the cardio some more.


----------

